# Im sure you guys would understand...



## SpareMyHeart (May 8, 2006)

Hi,
I've been checking out makeup boards for the longest time and I found that this board has this as a topic so without hesitation I decided to join,maybe you guys could shed some light on my problem.

Im going to try and keep this as short as possible for the sake of not losing anyone's focus lol.

So as most of you girls out there i've been a makeup addict since I was in diapers,growing up in middle school and high school I was always the friend you'd come to if you wanted your makeup done.Everyone told me if I would ever become a success in anything it would be to become a makeup artist.

I've never been the conventional type,three years of college wasnt my thing.I have such a passion for makeup,that even my boyfriend notices the smile on my face when I go to the store to purchase some cosmetics.

So my question is,I really feel that its nesscessary for me to go to cosmetology school because I feel that not only do I need skills but I need the knowlege as well.The big problem is,I really can't afford it.Theres a prestigious school in Montreal(Lasalle Interdec) that offers a great course,but since its private,there are no loans available.I know some of the great artists have been self thought so I know its possible to do it,but I still feel that I need some sort of help when it comes to starting up a career.So im wondering,what are the steps I should take to make this dream a reality?Im 20 and I know this might seem young to some,but I feel as tho im wasting my time just sitting around and not doing something to help myself.

I've also debated weither to get private courses,or maybe become a sort of apprentice to a makeup artist in the Montreal region,so if there are any people around my area that could give me some tips that would be greatly apprechiated.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks


----------



## bellamia (May 9, 2006)

The school you wish to attend they don't accept loans. Thats weird becuase private school usually don't have or accept financial aid but they accept loans. Look into it further or research other schools or just makeup schools. But it is also a good idea to become a makeup artist assistant. Hands on experience I believe is the best. Its good that you know your passion and wish to pursue it, most people at your age don't know what they want to in life. All that means at your age is your going to get a head start


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 9, 2006)

can you get a loan from a bank where they give you the money..then you pay the school in full?

I am sure just helping out or kind of "interning" would be great experience


----------



## SpareMyHeart (May 9, 2006)

Ya i've asked the bank for a loan but since I dont have enough credit they wont give me the money.

As for going out and looking for makeup artists in the city,im not quite sure how to approach it,do they generally ask you to pay them for this service?


----------



## bellamia (May 10, 2006)

If you have to pay them to assist them. I have never heard of that. I guess is depends on the MUA. Some pay you or you get paid by the experience (internship) them being your mentor and all.


----------



## SpareMyHeart (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellamia* 
_If you have to pay them to assist them. I have never heard of that. I guess is depends on the MUA. Some pay you or you get paid by the experience (internship) them being your mentor and all._

 
Ya,I would assume that would be a free service.So i'd assume the way to find one would be to go to different studios and ask them if they do that sort of thing?


----------



## GreekChick (May 14, 2006)

Hey there! I'm in the Montreal area as well. I too asked myself sooo many question on attending Interdec or Lasalle college before applying for MAC...I wanted to develop my skills, perfect my technique, etc etc...I reeeeally informed myself on the programs those schools offer....The information I got after a long time of asking around was somewhat negative...apparently, the makeup programs there arent complete and the focus isnt really on the makeup but cosmetology in general (meaning all the stuff they teach you are techniques you probably know already..) They dont really dig into the whole makeup artistry but keep things on the general side. Also, they dont experiment with a wide range of colors either....All in all, the programs are expensive and in a way, not really worth it...Sure, it looks good to have some schooling on your CV but you still have to get around in gaining experience, with or without school...Im talking about trying to get a position as a makeup artist in a salon, to begin with for example...I met many MAC artists at my basic training who did attend those programs at LaSalle and Interdec, and they precised that becoming self-tought is better...The makeups classes there can be caracterized as vague or too general...besides judging from your post,I assume you already have the talent in you, but are trying to get it perfected by going to school...
I had been wanting to work for MAC since I was 14 and always wanted to attend either one of those colleges, but it was too expensive and everyone kept saying it wasnt worth it, so I practiced practiced practiced, added lots of creativity and managed to create contacts and spread my name arounf a little bit. Then I gained even more experience with the public at a hair salon, where I mostly made up brides, brides maids, etc etc...I know alot of self-tought makeup artists who have such killer skills, eve more so than those who went to Interdec or Lasalle
If you absolutely want to take classes, I strongly suggest getting in touch with makijazz, in Montreal. They dig into makeup the way you probably want to dig into makeup....they dont just teach you the basics such as how to apply concealer (yawn...) but really put the artist in makeup artist...Look them up or PM me for more infos..
Hope that helped and I wish you good luck in anything you want to accomplish!


----------



## amandamakeup (May 21, 2006)

Hey Ladies! Im also from Montreal, Getting started in a salon is an awesome idea. Also, for me when I was looking into schooling a couple of years ago, I couldnt afford Interdec, So I went With Edith Serei, which was ok, but honestly, I could have got a job without going there. 
Good luck in whatever you decide to do, let me know if you have any other questions.


----------

